
Issue 5 of Spatial Awareness is out, my regular newsletter for spatial people - robhawkes
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps/issues/spatial-awareness-5-maps-spatial-newsletter-by-robin-hawkes-188158
======
robhawkes
This issue includes retro maps and questions on the future of OpenStreetMap,
amongst many other things. Please leave any questions or feedback here so I
can respond. Thank you.

